# Zzeta Tuning 5500 Twin Mag Pro



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I just can't get over this reel, it's literally a work of art and has a price tag to match - more than a pair of Ntirons or Tournos, yikes! Fully loaded with .28mm and a 50lb shock w/clip, the whole shebang weighs 9.3 ounces. Wow. I will not fish it, not ever! Grass casting for distance only! The only mod I made was to add crown screws on the end plate.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Shazzammm.....that's nice. Yeah if its that expensive salt would never touch it.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Heck, I'm almost afeared for even grass casting the sucker!


----------

